# Midwest Penturning Gathering



## cozee (Jan 22, 2010)

Just a reminder. Mark your calendars for Saturday, April 17th!!!!!!!! We have a few surprizes in the works for this years and it also looks that this just might be an international event! The MPG just keeps getting bigger and better. Don't miss it or you will wish you hadn't!!!!


----------



## thewishman (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, Greg! The first two were great! Hope to be back for #4.


----------



## cozee (Jan 23, 2010)

Chris, it would be great to see you again!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 23, 2010)

Can you move it to Nebraska so I can go? :biggrin:


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 23, 2010)

I will be there for sure, but this year I hope NOT to meet another of Champaign's finest.


----------



## cozee (Jan 24, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> Can you move it to Nebraska so I can go? :biggrin:



Haven't had an event yet with less than 7 states represented. Washington being the farthest. Rumors have it there will be an attendee(s) from Canada and there just may be an Aussie or to in house!! This year's event is not the one to miss!!!!





mg_dreyer said:


> I will be there for sure, but this year I hope NOT to meet another of Champaign's finest.



Just pick up a couple dozen from Dunkin' prior to getting into town as bartering material!!!!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 24, 2010)

I looked over the web page last night and it looks like a fun event.  I'm going to try and make it.  I didn't see anything about registration or entrance fees.  Does it cost anything to get in?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 24, 2010)

Didn't make it last year, but planning this one... will be a double pleasure for me... get to go to the gathering and will get to see the grand daughters.....


----------



## cozee (Jan 24, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I looked over the web page last noght and it looks like a fun event.  I'm going to try and make it.  I didn't see anything about registration or entrance fees.  Does it cost anything to get in?



Only the vendors will be taking money, the event is free. We do require you to register at the door, especially since your chance to win a door prize will require your name. And last year, there were enough prizes donated that every attendee could have went home with at least 2 each!!!!


----------



## jbostian (Jan 24, 2010)

cozee said:


> Only the vendors will be taking money, the event is free. We do require you to register at the door, especially since your chance to win a door prize will require your name. And last year, there were enough prizes donated that every attendee could have went home with at least 2 each!!!!


 
Looks like a great event.  I will try and make it.

Jamie


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll be there as long as my spring turkey hunt doesn't overlap. looking forward to meeting all of you


----------



## cozee (Jan 27, 2010)

This year is one ya don't wanna miss. We're gonna set on a couple of surprises till that day!!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 27, 2010)

When will hotel info be posted?  I did a quick search of hotels in the area and found that many of them are all booked up on April 16 & 17.


----------



## cozee (Jan 28, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> When will hotel info be posted? I did a quick search of hotels in the area and found that many of them are all booked up on April 16 & 17.


 

Hotles do get a little busy that time of year because of the University of Illinos functions. Many will say they are booked now simply to leave things open for the U of I. I will get things posted on the web site in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 28, 2010)

can't wait.
should find out tomorrow if my hunt overlaps. hopefully it don't and i can do 2 fun things in that month!:biggrin:


----------



## cozee (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, it is now official. Got word today that the 2010 event will be an international one as there will be at least one attendee from north of the border in the house!!!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Feb 6, 2010)

hey der dats pretty sweet eh'?:biggrin:


----------



## cozee (Feb 13, 2010)

Going to have a pen contest and a pen swap. If interested more info can be found at the web site.


----------



## cozee (Apr 10, 2010)

Just one week away!!! Judging by emails, pm's and posts from various boards, and phone calls, it sounds like this is going to be a heavily attended event this year! We also have a few more vendors that will be set up and of course great demonstrations and conversation. 

Hope to see ya there!!!

Greg


----------



## barkisini (Apr 10, 2010)

See you in a week!


----------



## DustyDenim (Apr 10, 2010)

See you all next Saturday Greg. Do you know if Terrance will have the videos from last years MPG available at this event?


----------



## Boomer (Apr 10, 2010)

*Don't forget*

Just a reminder to not forget to bring a pen for the PEN CONTEST and one for the PEN SWAP.


----------



## Boomer (Apr 12, 2010)

*Less than a week away*

Well folks we are less than a week away from the 4th Annual MPG.  I look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Boomer (Apr 13, 2010)

I look forward to seeing everyone this weekend.


----------



## cozee (Apr 14, 2010)

I am sure Terrence will have copies available.

See y'all in a few days!!!!!


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Apr 14, 2010)

See y'all on Saturday.


----------



## cozee (Apr 16, 2010)

Just a little over 24 hours to go!! Already have people in town, including our Canadian attendee!!! 

See y'all tomorrow!!


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll be on I-70-W in about 3 hours!!


----------



## cozee (Apr 16, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I'll be on I-70-W in about 3 hours!!



We will be at the hall after 5pm getting things set up, chit-chatting, and there is a rumor of a possible demo or two also! I think we will be cleared/clearing out though by 7 or 8, or maybe not!

See ya soon!!!


----------



## cozee (Apr 17, 2010)

If last night was any indication of what today is going to be like, well, let's just say last night was awesome!!

See ya in a few hours!!!!!


----------



## cozee (Apr 17, 2010)

This place is rockin'!!  Over 70 attendees at last count and we just finished a great Skype call with a fellow pen turner from down under!!! A good amount of entries for the pen contest and participants in the pen swap. The vendors have pen busy with sales and the 1st demonstration was well attended.  All this within the first hour!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd like to thank you all for a simply great event, that was well worth the drive, and then some. It helps that I'm about 200 blanks richer:biggrin:

For those of you who don't know I was the teenager who's last name is hard to pronounce:biggrin::wink:

Pomykalski
(Pom-a-cow-ski)

you made my month fellas, thank you all, it was nice to meet all of you.


----------



## barkisini (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks to Greg, Terrence, Jerry. Carpenters Local 44, Flatland Woodturners, demonstrators and vendors...not to mention all the sponsors!

Great demos, nice deals from vendors, super prizes from sponsors and good fellowship!

I think I heard the final count was 92 attendees...don't know if that includes those from Oz who attended via Skype.

Again, my sincere appreciation to all who facilitated this event.


----------



## cozee (Apr 18, 2010)

First, I want to thank all who attended as no matter what we do to put this event on, it is you who make this event what it has become, truly awesome!!!

Correct on the count, 92 from 9 states and Canada, and our Oz brethren (3) were the extra icing on the cake so if we count them the total is 95!!!! We are already discussing setting up another overhead screen next year so the whole hall can participate in the Skype conversations!!! They were real mates as they were waking up in the middle of the night to very early morning to call as they are 14 hours ahead of us here. 

The vendors were offering some great deals and each one took home some of my $$$ From blanks to pen kits, pen boxes to lathes, tools to shadow boxes, there was something for everyone. 

The pen swap was a big hit and the pen contest was well entered. "Best in Show" was presented to Kenny Mayes. Congrats Kenny!!!

Watch for a more detailed write up on the web site. I hope to have it posted in the next few days!! 

Right now I'm tired and heading for bed!!!


----------



## Boomer (Apr 18, 2010)

I would like to second what Cozee has said.  It was a great event and a big thank you to all who have helped to make the event so wonderful.  It was great fun and I got to visit with some really great people.  Thanks to the attendees, sponsors and vendors.  A job well done.


----------



## DustyDenim (Apr 18, 2010)

Another job well done again this year to all those who help to make this great event happen. My Dad and I had a great time and we want thank everyone who helped to put this together and the sponsors and demonstrators. We went home with some great door prizes, as did everyone else and gained some more woodturning knowledge as well meeting old friends and making some new ones. Add to this my Dad and I attending the inaugural meeting today of the Mid Missouri Woodturners, and winning some bowl blanks there, this has truely been a great woodturning weekend.


----------

